# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF توضيح ؟  Nokia/Microsoft Lumia ROOT ACCESS + FULL JAILBREAK Released

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Nokia/Microsoft Lumia ROOT ACCESS + FULL JAILBREAK Released*     *I am posting this news on behalf of the the wpinternals author who has 
requested me to announce the release of this FREE TOOL for this forum. 
You can also post questions about how to use the software here.*   
I will already answer the question in everybody's mind...  *
WILL THIS SIM UNLOCK MY PHONE? 
ANSWER: NO*  
This is JAILBREAK + TOTAL ROOT ACCESS... Just like iOS or Android, Jailbreak or ROOT ACCESS does not Sim UNLOCK the Phone.    
Direct Quote from AUTHOR's WESITE:
============================================  
 I  am proud to announce the immediate availability of Windows Phone  Internals 1.0. This tool allows you to unlock the bootloader of selected  Lumia Windows Phone models. After unlocking the bootloader, you can  enable Root Access on the phone or create and flash Custom ROM's. I  created two video's to demonstrate the features of the tool.  
Root Access allows you to load your own homebrew software onto the phone  with high privileges. Apps can escape from their sandboxes. The tool  can also create backup-images of the phone and access the file-system in  Mass Storage mode. The tool supports most versions of Windows Phone 8.1  and Windows 10 Mobile. For a complete list of supported phones and  Operating Systems have a look at the Getting Started section of the  tool. 
The download package also contains an SDK, which helps you to easily  access the filesystem and registry on the phone from your own homebrew  app. 
The tool, SDK and video's are available on my new website:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
I will add more details in this thread soon. 
Be careful and have fun!
Heathcliff74 
============================================
END QUOTE

----------


## ahmeddiab

اشكرك جزيل الشكر

----------


## damnstev

شكؤا لك جزيل الشكر

----------

